# Diet pills?



## JunkaLunk (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm looking into diet pills. But first I wanted to see what you all think of this new fad. And if you have any suggestionsor recomendations (sp)?


----------



## Wattage (Jul 28, 2006)

If you could be more specific (as in what type of pill you are looking for), perhaps it would be easier to discuss this topic.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 29, 2006)

Do a search and find my post about Zantrex 3.  I love that stuff!


----------



## showpuli (Jul 29, 2006)

hihi!

Well diet pills is not a new fad. They've been around for ages circuling as various products. Basically they are all various combinations of stimulants. All the "new innovative ingredients" are just a newly synthesized version of an old ingredient. Think of cosmetics as a analogy - how many products claim to be innovated but are mearly a new mix of old ingredients? Or one adds 1/1000 of vitamin K and it is marketed as "vitamin enritched".

My point here is that yes they are stimulants, which work short term by jacking you up. Does not matter if it is a chinese herb or starbux, it does the same thing. It increses blood pressure and heart rate, and can make you very irritable. You also form a physical dependence within days and when you stop you crash and sleep and are 100X more hungry than you can imagine.

I took diet pill for a little bit but I can't because I have ADD and have to take a stimulant medicine anyway and NO it does not affect my appetite because I've been on it since I was 17. (too bad eh?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fact is the meds help but usually stop working after 2 weeks to 30 days, then you are ravenous. I think it is better to go through the two week stomach shrinking-so-I-starving period and once your stomach has shrunk you will feel satisfied on less food.

Remember americans eat OBNOXIOUS portions! I mean me and my sister took my daughter to dairy queen today and while the 13 year old girls in front of us walked away with LARGE blizzards, my sister and I couldn't even finish a SMALL blizzard together!! We through almost 1/2 of it away. While my daughter never finished her "kiddie cone". It is mentality. 

Instead of Supersize - Miniaturize!!


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I think diet pills are like any band aid fix: it helps, but when you stop, if you have not changed the habit, then the weight will go up again.
If you want to use them to kick start you, then it is fine. But you still need to increase exercise and watch your dietary intake - which are the difficult behavioural changes you need to look into.

If you eat because you are bored, then after you stop the pills, you will go back to your behaviour - and not, staying on the diet pill for extensive periods is not recommended.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you celesphine and Showpuli...

From my point of view, diet pills are a bandaid. I highly recommend not using them, but the decision ultimately lies in your hands. Showpuli is right that these pills put your metobolism into overdrive, often leaving you more hungry than you were to begin with. Furthermore, using anything that has significant amounts of caffeine or stimulants in it is dangerous in many, many ways.

I recommend skipping something that will leave you struggling with weight even harder (diet pills can alter your metabolism). Sit down and really think about what is triggering your weight gain. See a dietician, a counsellor. Those investments will be money much better spent than on diet pills that are harmful and unnecessary.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 15, 2006)

I worked in a vitamin store for several years and a VERY large part of our income was soely based on selling diet pills.

Let me tell you one thing... they dont work.

ok so they might help you get off that extra pound or 2 but if your not willing to excercise and change your diet [ youd be surprised how many people came in wanting to be a bottle of a $50 diet pill yet werent willing to join a gym or even change their diet to include more greens and less proscessed food ie. mc donalds, burgerking] 

diet pills only work for as long as you take them then once you stop taking then BAM you gain back twice as much weight as u had before alot of diet pills can also have really bad effects on the body 


i myself have taken diet pills just beacuse i was curious and i wouldnt take em again. 


id say first thing you need to change the way your living and incorperate excersise in your daily routine and also what very helpfull to do is write in a food journal so you can see what your eating and make benifical changes i do it myself since im a vegan and tend not to eat enough. 


goodluck


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 15, 2006)

I totally agree with wattage, celesphine, daizydeath, and showpuli. 

To make a long story short, diet pills are a short term fix.  Long term effects, like keeping the weight off, are seen with diet and exercise. I know a girl who took diet pills for a few years and lost a ton of weight. But as soon as she stopped taking them, she gained all the weight back. It's essentially like crack or meth. You have to keep using it to keep the weight off. Although it's your body, your decision...I would advise you to save your money on those pills and join a gym and/or see a nutrionist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck girl


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 15, 2006)

I had my try with metabolife (caffeine free) and it seemed to combat my cravings and make me eat less in the two weeks or so that i took them it didn't do anything to make me lose weight. and in the end i decided it wasn't worth it. I was just looking for a quick fix. now that i've finally started working out and cutting my portions i've lost more weight then when i tried diet pills, slim fast, or atkins. i haven't even really changed my eating habits, i still eat chips and chocolate and sometimes (very rarely) fast food. but it's all in moderation. 
the key really is exercise! i know you don't want to hear that. so i say, maybe try exercising and adding some supplements that help with weight loss...

good luck!


----------

